# Some recent happenings with my allroad



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice pic in the backyard








Almost a bumper height lower than a random allroad in a parking lot...
















Hauled some junk to the scrap yard...
















Did some off-roadin / all-roadin with my buddy....he's the one in the jeep
























He got stuck so I had to pull him out.... allroad>Jeep
















And the video taken by another Jepp buddy....that didn't have any tow points







...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D355Ht78k0


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

By The Way....The jeep stalled when he hit the puddle....so the allroad pulled it out under its own power...the jeep was off and in neutral when it was pulled...


----------



## stoicbmx (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


----------



## KBS42001 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (stoicbmx)*

Audi Uber Allies








i seen that ****...thank god the allroad could pull her out...it was gettin dark


----------



## SimonSays (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (KBS42001)*


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

only the first picture(and the video) works for me? try using something other than snapfish, like imageshack or photobucket


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (diive4sho)*

Is there a hi-low pattern on the step area of your rear bumper?



diive4sho said:


>


----------



## Karlos (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (diive4sho)*

Nice looking ar. I like the painted wheels.
Do I see steelies on your ar in the off-roading pics??? If you don't mind me asking, where'd you get 'em? What size are they?


----------



## stoicbmx (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_Is there a hi-low pattern on the step area of your rear bumper?



diive4sho said:


>






diive4sho said:


> louis vuitton son!!!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (diive4sho)*

i like it Brandon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
still love your wheels... we need pics of the ar pulling the jeep out of the mud... i would LOVE to send that to some of my jeep buddies, haha.
i actually raised my car back up recently... tire wear on the lowered 402 was horrible on the inside of the tires. now i'm 4x4 SUV status.








where did you get those steelies too?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i like it Brandon. 
i actually raised my car back up recently... tire wear on the lowered 402 was horrible on the inside of the tires. now i'm 4x4 SUV status.








where did you get those steelies too?

Thanks for the complements guys!
That is the exact reason the steelies went on in october......poor tire wear on the 19's from my 402 and sensor trick.
The steelies are 16X6 ET40 from tirerack..(I think they were listed for the A6 or A4)..I have to run a 25mm spacer all the way around to get them to fit but they do the job for the winter....the tires are winterforce studable M+S 215-65-16.....wicked in the snow...and under $40 each last year...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_The steelies are 16X6 ET40 from tirerack..(I think they were listed for the A6 or A4)..I have to run a 25mm spacer all the way around to get them to fit but they do the job for the winter....the tires are winterforce studable M+S 215-65-16.....wicked in the snow...and under $40 each last year...









not a bad idea.... although when i try to price that package now, the steelies are 16x6.5 and the cheapest tires are $70/ea.... totalling about $550. not bad, but i'm going to look for a deal on CL.... good idea B!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

oh yeah...I have a tire rack account and they are 15 min from my place....makes things a bit cheaper...lol


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

heyyyy i see my jetta. i also regret having crap to do that night.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_Is there a hi-low pattern on the step area of your rear bumper?

Sorry I didn't see that you wrote this before...It's luis vitton grip tape...I use the allroad for haulin the stuff to and from shows for the business so it gets pretty scratched up....Grip tape was a good solution


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (diive4sho)*

Thats a good simple solution. My dog scratches the hell out of my bumper hopping in and out. Griptape here we come. Don't worry I'll try and find some Gucci tape so as not to totally copy cat you.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
Sorry I didn't see that you wrote this before...It's luis vitton grip tape...I use the allroad for haulin the stuff to and from shows for the business so it gets pretty scratched up....Grip tape was a good solution









I assume you cut it out of grip tape yourself, right? (i doubt LV makes grip tape)
where did you buy the grip tape? i was going to do some grip tape on the back of my A4, and seeing how good this looks i may have to do it on the allroad.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (verb.move)*

I just went to a local skate shop and asked to see all the bizzare grip tapes....they had a bunch and this "luis vitton knock off" stlye seemed to fit the allroad pretty well...and the light grey matched the bumper...just make sure you take your time because once it's on there it's not coming off.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Some recent happenings with my allroad (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I just went to a local skate shop and asked to see all the bizzare grip tapes....they had a bunch and this "luis vitton knock off" stlye seemed to fit the allroad pretty well...and the light grey matched the bumper...just make sure you take your time because once it's on there it's not coming off.









oh i see it is one piece of grip tape that has the pattern on it. i thought you just put on a bunch of small little LV cutouts to make the pattern.


----------

